# Stereo everywhere from a single point source



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=6219426.PN.&OS=PN/6219426&RS=PN/6219426

The latest Keyboard magazine had an ad from Groove Tubes for stereo sound from a single source. They have licensed this technology to Fender for Fender's amps. 

"It electronically encodes the left and right signals, then acoustically decodes them for its Front-Side speaker cabinet. Its 2 speakers are 90 degrees offset, creating an acoustic space vortex. The reason it works is that the signals are encoded out of phase, then amplified with 2 100w amps, while the speakers are physically positioned out of phase. The result: the stereo image will never collapse to mono, no matter where you stand in the room. The signals reflect off walls, floors, and permeates everywhere without losing their spatial vortex and while maintaining their stereo field".

The application here is for sound reinforcement, but I can't help but think that this technology may be applicable to car audio.


----------



## Knobhead (Sep 6, 2008)

snaimpally said:


> creating an acoustic space vortex.


----------



## Knobhead (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm still laughing at this... lol!


----------

